# [EVDL] PTC (ceramic) heater on for the last two months



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought I would share one of my booboo's since it is very timely.
Our shop Ford Ranger (2005) conversion has (2) 96 volt electric heater 
elements.
Some how I wired the dash switch so its always on. I have noticed that 
in the mornings the ahr meter was always down 3 - 5 ahrs. I thought I 
might have a bad 12 volt battery and the duel DC-DC's were just always 
topping it up.
Today I find out its the heaters that have been on for at least the last 
two months and possibly since it was converted almost a year ago!
Good testament to the way the PTC heaters work, with no fan running they 
pretty much shut down and draw very little current.
With the two of them on its about 3600W with the blower on high.

BFN
Randy

-- 
Randy Holmquist

Canadian Electric Vehicles Ltd

250-954-2230

http://www.canev.com/

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

